# Earlier Gondor Rangers?



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 14, 2021)

Rangers of Ithilien were set up in the latter 3rd Age as a all-round rapid elite knight-class military forces, yet before their appearance, who're in charge of their duties and operation? There'd been too many reasons that Gondor needed such all-round elite military units, such as rapid tactical reaction against border assault from Easterlings and Corsairs, annihilating and arresting guys spreading sorcery in first reaction period before they made things worse, and so on. Yeah, any idea from JRRT or his authorized sources, no matter it's direct or implied. Thanks.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 16, 2021)

I don't we're told. I'd imagine they always had some kind of border guard. We know Minas Ithil existed.


----------

